# Pants



## VFFforpeople (Apr 16, 2009)

What type of pants is everyone wearing? ****ies, 5:11? Do you even wear EMS pants? and what is a good manual Bp kit? I have looked through posts and saw for scopes. but nothing about pants or Cuff kits (other than auto).


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 17, 2009)

Good EMS pants

Good multi-cuff set


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't thank me.  Thank a 5-second google search.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 17, 2009)

haha!! I did run google searches, just I dont know what brand is better or what not.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 17, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> What type of pants is everyone wearing? ****ies, 5:11? Do you even wear EMS pants? and what is a good manual Bp kit? I have looked through posts and saw for scopes. but nothing about pants or Cuff kits (other than auto).



I wear what Aramark provides my company for me.  And, as far as my bp cuff, haven't used it since school.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 17, 2009)

Right now I'm just wearing Proper EMS pants, but I do want to try the new 5.11 pants. Either way I go with the cheapest pair that has the pocket on the legs, as I hate belt pouches, and I do like to carry shears with me on shift


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you for your input, and ya the new 5:11 looked sweet, so I may consider, but cheap looks better on the old pocket book. Might buy one of each and see what I like more. Rather pay a bit more for comfort than cheap and be annoyed. Ya a few people at the station have their own BPs but I may just go with my own scope for now, and save for BP.


----------



## Flight-LP (Apr 17, 2009)

5.11 all the way...........


----------



## syd (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got a couple of different kinds of 5.11's and I love 'em both.  I got a pair of cheapies off of Galls clearance... they really aren't too bad, I like 'em better than some other brands of pants I've tried. I also have a high dollar pair of 5.11's and they are just great: fit, function, durability... and by the way, 5.11 didn't pay me to say this either


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> And, as far as my bp cuff, haven't used it since school.



Do you not do manual BPs? That is all we do! We just got a Zoll M with the NIBP attached, but our SEI says we can only use it after we get a manual and she dosent like us to use it when the rig is moving.

On the pants, on day shift I like to wear Elbeco EMS pants. (You can get them thru Galls.) I like them as much as 5.11 and they arent quite sa spendy. Plus their sizing fits me better. They are tough, dont fade easy and have some kind of liquid repellant. (So I can wipe my coffee off my lap before it soakes in!)


----------



## reaper (Apr 17, 2009)

Elbeco's are the best out there. Will last longer then most.

BP cuff? I use the one on the truck?


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 17, 2009)

I just have Propper BDU pants. gets the job done and are cheap.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 17, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Do you not do manual BPs?



Yes, I do manual BPs, but, I don't use MY cuff, I use the one in the rig, or the one in the jump bag, or the one the firemedics bring in, or, or, or.  MINE stays in my POV though.


----------



## silver (Apr 17, 2009)

I have tru-spec pants that are pretty good.


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 17, 2009)

I use cargo pants made by a company called Opus.  The same comny makes my uniform shirts.


----------



## spnx (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.911outerwear.com/cgibin/commander5.cgi?pfl=list-product.param&op2.rf1=135&op7rf1=1&op7rt1=5

That's not the exact pair I have - no stripe, double knees, straps for shears/tape.  Made here in town.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 18, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Yes, I do manual BPs, but, I don't use MY cuff, I use the one in the rig, or the one in the jump bag, or the one the firemedics bring in, or, or, or.  MINE stays in my POV though.



Ahhhh.....ok, same here. I guess I miss-read it.:wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Apr 18, 2009)

Wranglers.  Tough durable and not as hot on a summer day.


----------



## karaya (Apr 18, 2009)

Tru-Spec or 5.11 for me.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies, I am gonna order and go 5:11 as for BPs. it was gonna stay Pov and I guess just look around town and get a feel for one i like, then find it cheaper on line! thank you all again!!


----------



## medic417 (Apr 19, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> as for BPs. it was gonna stay Pov and I guess just look around town and get a feel for one i like, then find it cheaper on line! thank you all again!!



For as little as you will use it and the fact that the heat that builds up in your car during the summer will ruin it just by the cheapest one, even those cheapies Walmart sells work just fine for that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 19, 2009)

Blauer EMS pants for me. The company gives us Elbeco pants, but I have Blauer's from my last job and I like the way they fit better. Also, I don't like the scissor staps and stuff on the Elbeco pockets. Just two cargo pockets work fine for me.


----------



## "Doc" Fox (May 6, 2009)

I wear Propper EMT, or Propper BDU pants.  As a Medivan Driver, I don't need a BP cuff yet.  EMT school is coming soon though.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 6, 2009)

I just bought 5:11 proper "station" pants and I love the fit!! comfortable and just amazing. I am gonna get a couple pairs of the actual work version. HAve a guy at our station that when he orders gets a 25% discount. I also bought cheap bp and steth, from our local drug store so, it will work. Thank you all for your input,\.


----------



## lilsiouXz (May 22, 2009)

*white pants?*

So I just surfed several websites looking for white EMT pants - looks like it's going to be pretty tough.

The squad I'm hoping to run with does give out pants, but I was just hoping to have a choice in styles and fit - guess I'll take what they give out - unless someone out there has a good link.

thanx...
siouXz


----------



## spnx (May 22, 2009)

White!?  That's crazy.

All the time you spend on your knees, that's the last colour I'd want to be wearing.

At least it won't show blood.  Oh wait...


----------



## lilsiouXz (May 22, 2009)

dude, I know!  That was my first thought when I saw the white shirt and white pants, but apparently they make it work   >>:unsure:<<


----------



## Alexakat (May 22, 2009)

Rescue 14, I presume!?


----------



## lilsiouXz (May 22, 2009)

haha...

chyeah...


----------



## spnx (May 22, 2009)

lilsiouXz said:


> dude, I know!  That was my first thought when I saw the white shirt and white pants, but apparently they make it work   >>:unsure:<<



Actually, I shouldn't laugh.  I have to wear a white shirt too.

I remember coming back after treating a bleeder and I was really happy I hadn't got any blood on myself - then I was told "look at yourself more closely".  It was the "I've been eating spaghetti look".


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2009)

I've got a drawer full of EMS pants I like. I've got Propper brand BDU's (100% cotton, somewhat faded) ****ies brand EMS pants (comfortable), Horace Small EMS pants (issued by an employer... expensive and good), Various versions of 5.11 pants (love them), and TruSpec EMS pants (very lightweight and great in warm weather).

Here's a secret - don't buy cheap pants... they'll let you down in the long run. Also... be prepared to have different experiences than some of us. Not everyone's body is the right size to fit into some of the various pants... so you might want to go somewhere to try them on.

As for shirts - we wear white shirts and navy pants... so yeah, white attracts dirt.


----------



## keith10247 (May 25, 2009)

So let me ask....does anybody else hate the "patented slash pockets" that 5.11's have?  I find that most everything falls out of my pockets when I sit down for dinner or in the reclinder.  I also have found that they fade crazy fast (yes, I wash them in cold water turned inside out and dry them on low like everyone has told me to do).  Oh, and the patented utility strap is pretty useless to me.  I was hoping that I could at least use it to clip my radio strap tether on to.   

Oh and since I became an officer at my company, I have aquired the rights to wear a gray shirt.  Non officers here have to wear navy blue shirts and navy blue pants.  It is hard and annoying to match the blues).  Our Chief won't let us wear our navy blue shirts with black pants either since it makes us look like a bruise.  I am advising the new Jr members to wear black pants though.  B)


----------



## Flight-LP (May 25, 2009)

Keep in mind the 5.11's weren't designed nor intended for EMS use, they were designed with the tactical operator in mind.


----------

